# Vinyl siding around existing furnace exhaust pipe



## ikessky (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm installing vinyl siding on my old construction home. Everything is going just fine, except I'm a little baffled by what to do with these exhaust pipes for the furnace. I'm thinking the best thing to do is to just get J blocks, but is there something better to do?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

You can work around them by putting laps in the siding.
It's a little more money and time to use some type of "J" Blocks.
Using "J" Blocks does look better - in my and other peoples opinion.
It can be done either way.
rossfingal

Just remembered -
Another option is to cut the PVC vent pipes - drill holes in the new siding - install the siding and use PVC
connectors.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The best way is with split siding block.
The piece that mounts to the wall is made in two pieces or has a split at the top.
If the hole is to small just set the block on a piece of wood and use a hole saw to make it bigger. The piece of wood will hold the pilot drill in places.
http://www.simsupply.com/p-8738-almond-recess-j-block.aspx

Lowes and Home Depot stock them.


----------



## ikessky (Aug 24, 2009)

J-Blocks it is. I already have to lap the siding for the natural gas connection and I did it for the spigot on the front of the house. I'm not a real fan. I also do not want to cut the pipe inside since it is heating season and I live 30 minutes from the closest hardware store. My luck is that they would be closed and I wouldn't have enough parts on hand to get it back together before the temp got too low in the house.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would also use one around the outside faucets, and the phone, and cable boxes and the outside disconnect.
The siding has to be able to expand and contract.
You want to shim them so there sitting level where those laps are.


----------

